# Favoritismi e preferenze tra figli



## Sheva07 (5 Dicembre 2015)

La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.

"I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo. 

Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.
> 
> "I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo.
> 
> Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


Hai ragione a dire che i figli non sono tutti eguali ma sai perchè ?
Perchè se ciò fosse vero sarebbero tutti fatti con lo stampino invece no sono diversi l'uno dagli altri, chi è più intelligente , chi più rompe . chi si adagia , chi lavora e sgobba, chi è fortunato nell'amore e nel lavoro, chi invece prende una strada sbagliata ma per noi sono sempre figli quindi si amano per quello che sono con tutti i pregi e difetti.
Può sembrare che ne amiamo più uno del'altro forse vale dire si è più in sintonia ma l'affetto è egualmente corrisposto a tutti.
Il mio primo è paraculo e intelligente, l'altro è più pratico e affettuoso ma li amo entrambi per quello che mi danno


----------



## oro.blu (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.
> 
> "I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo.
> 
> Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


Io sono mamma. Ho sempre cercato di non fare favoritismi. Alle volte non è semplice semplicemente a causa delle situazioni e dei caratteri diversi... Ma amo profondamente entrambi i miei figli, e se alle volte a loro è sembrato che facessi intenzionalmente dei favoritismi su uno piuttosto che sull'altro me ne dispiaccio profondamente. Io non ho avuto amore da parte di chi avrebbe dovuto è questo mi ha reso una persona fragile ed insicura. Spero di aver trasmesso ai miei figli qualcosa di meglio al di là dell'apparenza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.
> 
> "I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo.
> 
> Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


Non sono tutti uguali, perchè ciascuno di loro ha la propria indole e carattere.
Ammetto sono stata troppo accondiscendente con uno.
A mia discolpa dico che dei quattro era quello più in difficoltà.
La tendenza del preferito a volte dipende dai fratelli stessi.
Se uno tende sempre a rubare le attenzioni agli altri, oppure siamo presi da quello che brilla sopra gli altri.
Ma che cosa potrei dire?
Se guardo ai miei di fratelli, vedo che nonostante le mie proteste e discussioni, sono l'unica che ora si occupa del padre anziano. E sono quella che abita più lontano.


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Non ho figli e parlo da figlio quindi. Mia madre non ha una preferenza evidente tra me e mia sorella ma al sud c'è sempre una leggera preferenza per il figlio maschio. Tipo quando entrambi eravamo a casa a cena o a pranzo cucinava le mie cose preferite e non le sue. La pasta la calava al grado di cottura e di salatura che piace a me cosi via. Però nel complesso ha sempre trattato entrambi allo stesso modo.


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2015)

Io  cerco  di  esserci sempre per tutte e tre, e ci sono a seconda dei problemi. 

Quando una ha un problema serio ha sempre la priorita'.

Poi viene naturale dare di piu' a chi  non lavora o riteni sia piu' debole ed in futuro avra' piu' bisogjo di protezione.'


----------



## Spot (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.
> 
> "I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo.
> 
> Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


Figlia unica 
Ma da quel poco che ho imparato, osservando, ti posso dire che disparità non vuol dire mancanza d'amore.
Altra cosa che ho imparato, questa volta per esperienza personale, è che superata una certa età le responsabilità cambiano buona parte della qualità rapporto genitori-figli inizia a dipendere dal figlio. 



Falcor ha detto:


> Non ho figli e parlo da figlio quindi. Mia madre non ha una preferenza evidente tra me e mia sorella ma al sud c'è sempre una leggera preferenza per il figlio maschio. Tipo quando entrambi eravamo a casa a cena o a pranzo cucinava le mie cose preferite e non le sue. La pasta la calava al grado di cottura e di salatura che piace a me cosi via. Però nel complesso ha sempre trattato entrambi allo stesso modo.


Famiglia fortunata 
Io ho visto casi un po' tristi da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Non so se ci sia meno amore, cosi sembra, ma sarà solo un impressione. Io noto solo che c'è una disparità fuori dal comune. Infatti appena mi sarà possibile andare a vivere da solo taglierò completamente i ponti con mia madre. 

In casa mia se sei in difficoltà e non sei il cocco di mamma al posto di aiutarti ti affossano. Quando avevo 15 anni mia madre mi disse che non mi avrebbe più pagato l'abbonamento del pulman e che mi sarei dovuto arrangiare per andare a scuola. Da quel giorno non ho più visto un euro e se mi dava qualcosa se lo segnava su un foglietto e in un modo o nell'altro dovevo ridarle i soldi. Intanto allo stesso tempo mio fratello più grande andava a scuola in macchina e la benza chi la pagava secondo voi? 

A casa mia puoi venire più pippato di Lapo, andare contro il muro del parcheggio di casa 3 volte, con l'auto di papà, che tanto se sei il cocco di casa non ti dice niente nessuno. Invece se per Dio tu che sei la pecora nera tiri una botta contro una minigonna dell'auto per evitare un tizio che ti stava per venire addosso, ti ammazzano. 

Se sei la pecora nera le tue ragazze sono tutte puttane, anche se non le hanno conosciute. A prescindere tu sei uno che nella vita potrà avere solo delle fidanzate troie. Poco importa se queste in realtà sono brave persone. Invece gli altri le troie le possono portare in casa, e tu se fai notare che "quella tipa sta con tuo fratello solo per fottergli i soldi" passi per rosicone e gelosone. Poco importa se poi col passare del tempo la verità salta fuori. Nessuno verrà mai a chiederti scusa e anzi, resterai per sempre rosicone e gelosone.

Va bè.... Ci siamo capiti.
Meglio cosi da un lato. Si cresce e si resta diventa davvero forti. Ma delle volte la cosa fa incazzare. 


Scusate lo sfogo. Ne avevo bisogno. Come ho bisogna d'andare a farmi qualche birra.


----------



## Spot (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non so se ci sia meno amore, cosi sembra, ma sarà solo un impressione. Io noto solo che c'è una disparità fuori dal comune. Infatti appena mi sarà possibile andare a vivere da solo taglierò completamente i ponti con mia madre.
> 
> In casa mia se sei in difficoltà e non sei il cocco di mamma al posto di aiutarti ti affossano. Quando avevo 15 anni mia madre mi disse che non mi avrebbe più pagato l'abbonamento del pulman e che mi sarei dovuto arrangiare per andare a scuola. Da quel giorno non ho più visto un euro e se mi dava qualcosa se lo segnava su un foglietto e in un modo o nell'altro dovevo ridarle i soldi. Intanto allo stesso tempo mio fratello più grande andava a scuola in macchina e la benza chi la pagava secondo voi?
> 
> ...


Buona idea, quella della birra.
Quanti anni hai Sheva?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Cerca online il libro Di mamma non ce n'è una sola.


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non so se ci sia meno amore, cosi sembra, ma sarà solo un impressione. Io noto solo che c'è una disparità fuori dal comune. Infatti appena mi sarà possibile andare a vivere da solo taglierò completamente i ponti con mia madre.
> 
> In casa mia se sei in difficoltà e non sei il cocco di mamma al posto di aiutarti ti affossano. Quando avevo 15 anni mia madre mi disse che non mi avrebbe più pagato l'abbonamento del pulman e che mi sarei dovuto arrangiare per andare a scuola. Da quel giorno non ho più visto un euro e se mi dava qualcosa se lo segnava su un foglietto e in un modo o nell'altro dovevo ridarle i soldi. Intanto allo stesso tempo mio fratello più grande andava a scuola in macchina e la benza chi la pagava secondo voi?
> 
> ...


nel tuo caso mi sa che hai ragione non sono tutti eguali i figli? Però hai una scusa fai vedere quanto vali , così mammina rosica


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Buona idea, quella della birra.
> Quanti anni hai Sheva?


24


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non so se ci sia meno amore, cosi sembra, ma sarà solo un impressione. Io noto solo che c'è una disparità fuori dal comune. Infatti appena mi sarà possibile andare a vivere da solo taglierò completamente i ponti con mia madre.
> 
> In casa mia se sei in difficoltà e non sei il cocco di mamma al posto di aiutarti ti affossano. Quando avevo 15 anni mia madre mi disse che non mi avrebbe più pagato l'abbonamento del pulman e che mi sarei dovuto arrangiare per andare a scuola. Da quel giorno non ho più visto un euro e se mi dava qualcosa se lo segnava su un foglietto e in un modo o nell'altro dovevo ridarle i soldi. Intanto allo stesso tempo mio fratello più grande andava a scuola in macchina e la benza chi la pagava secondo voi?
> 
> ...


Sfogati pure.


----------



## bettypage (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ma il tuo babbo che posizione ha?


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> 24


Ok, hai qualche anno per pensarci su ancora.


Non dico che non credo al tuo racconto, però ti dico che dubito che certe azioni possano essere immotivate. Non in una famiglia senza qualche disfunzione particolare, almeno.

Spesso si creano climi di tensione con un figlio invece che con un altro, o di incomprensione, preoccupazione. E a volte i genitori, sbagliando, incanalano l'incomprensione e la preoccupazione in direnzioni per niente funzionali, arrivando persino a mettere i bastoni tra le ruote ai figli, come tu dici.

Ne hai mai parlato con tua madre, tuo padre, i tuoi fratelli?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, hai qualche anno per pensarci su ancora.
> 
> 
> Non dico che non credo al tuo racconto, però ti dico che dubito che certe azioni possano essere immotivate. Non in una famiglia senza qualche disfunzione particolare, almeno.
> ...


No puo' captare. Io non ero la pecora nera. Ma ero la causa di un matrimonio di merda. mia madre mi ha "abbandonato" più di una volta. Non mi è stato concesso nulla di quello che è stato concesso a mia sorella. Questa sensazione è più forte ora che quando vivevo in casa. Nonostante questo, la rispetto. Mi ha portato ad essere grande. Ora ho una famiglia. Si, non so relazionarmi con le altre persone. Ma va bene così....o quasi.
Quindi credo a Sheva e so che ne soffre.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

*sheva*

Non pensi che possa essere perché sanno che tuo fratello è incapace e invece si aspettano tanto da re? E anche che tu debba avere una ragazza alla tua altezza, mentre tuo fratello è già tanto che ne trovi una che lo sopporti?


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No puo' captare. Io non ero la pecora nera. Ma ero la causa di un matrimonio di merda. mia madre mi ha "abbandonato" più di una volta. Non mi è stato concesso nulla di quello che è stato concesso a mia sorella. Questa sensazione è più forte ora che quando vivevo in casa. Nonostante questo, la rispetto. Mi ha portato ad essere grande. Ora ho una famiglia. Si, non so relazionarmi con le altre persone. Ma va bene così....o quasi.
> Quindi credo a Sheva e so che ne soffre.


Oro, anche io credo a Sheva e l'ho scritto. Però parlavo dell'esistenza di motivi dietro le azioni e che Sheva non ha, o non si è ancora, spiegato. 

La tua situazione è molto diversa. Soprattutto quando entrano in gioco matrimoni reputati sbagliati le carte in tavola si complicano non poco.


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Dicembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel tuo caso mi sa che hai ragione non sono tutti eguali i figli? Però hai una scusa fai vedere quanto vali , così mammina rosica


Si anche perché io vado avanti per la mia strada, come sempre. 



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il tuo babbo che posizione ha?


In casa mia comanda mia madre. Mio padre dà sempre ragione a lei e basta, però si ha qualche preferenza, ma nella norma, nulla di esagerato. Ma sia chiaro, non dà mai contro a mia madre.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, hai qualche anno per pensarci su ancora.
> 
> 
> Non dico che non credo al tuo racconto, però ti dico che dubito che certe azioni possano essere immotivate. Non in una famiglia senza qualche disfunzione particolare, almeno.
> ...



Qualche anno per pensare a cosa? 
Ho provato a parlarne mille volte con i miei genitori, glielo detto chiaramente che hanno delle preferenze e che vorrei che lo ammettessero e basta. Mi prendono per pazzo ogni volta e mia madre sfotte anche, mha. I miei fratelli invece lo ammettono e dicono che è vero. 



oro.blu ha detto:


> No puo' captare. Io non ero la pecora nera. Ma ero la causa di un matrimonio di merda. mia madre mi ha "abbandonato" più di una volta. Non mi è stato concesso nulla di quello che è stato concesso a mia sorella. Questa sensazione è più forte ora che quando vivevo in casa. Nonostante questo, la rispetto. Mi ha portato ad essere grande. Ora ho una famiglia. Si, non so relazionarmi con le altre persone. Ma va bene così....o quasi.
> Quindi credo a Sheva e so che ne soffre.


Si chiaro, la cosa delle volte mi fa star male, come ieri. Ma solamente perché ieri l'ho sentita che diceva a mio padre che non mi sopporta. Ho dei difetti, delle volte sbaglio, non lo nego, però certe cose mi fanno rosicare. Ma non sono nemmeno un agnellino indifeso. E' cosi da sempre, quindi sono abituato, diciamo che 9 volte su 10 me ne frego, ma c'è anche la volta in cui la cosa mi tocca, nonostante io sia abituato. Anni fa soffrivo molto di più, ero più piccolo e non ero abituato, ma ormai sono anni che il mio carattere è diventato parecchio forte, anche grazie a questi comportamenti da parte di mia madre.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensi che possa essere perché sanno che tuo fratello è incapace e invece si aspettano tanto da re? E anche che tu debba avere una ragazza alla tua altezza, mentre tuo fratello è già tanto che ne trovi una che lo sopporti?


No, non è affatto cosi. Se fosse stato cosi lo avrei capito. A parte che mio fratello secondo me è incapace solo con le donne, perché si fa abbindolare come un fessacchiotto, per il resto è uno in gamba. Per i miei è in gamba anche con le tipe.
Loro, pensano che io sia incapace a prescindere. Io potrei diventare anche ricco, salvare 1 milione di bambini dalla fame e via dicendo, che troverebbero sempre il modo di sminuirmi e di elogiare i cocchi di famiglia. Lo so che posso sembrare uno che si lamenta e basta, ma fidati che è cosi la situazione. Le mie ragazze sono a prescindere puttane. Quelle degli altri sante, fine. Cosi ragiona mamma.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oro, anche io credo a Sheva e l'ho scritto. Però parlavo dell'esistenza di motivi dietro le azioni e che Sheva non ha, o non si è ancora, spiegato.
> 
> La tua situazione è molto diversa. Soprattutto quando entrano in gioco matrimoni reputati sbagliati le carte in tavola si complicano non poco.


Io non so se mia madre ce l'abbia con me perché sono maschio. Io sono l'ultimo della famiglia, il più giovane e i miei volevano una femmina, i dottori gli avevano pure detto che ero femmina, ma sbagliandosi. In vari litigi passati mamma mi rinfacciò sta cosa, ma non so se lo disse solo perché era nervosa o perché lo pensava veramente. Come non so se ce l'abbia con me, perché per causa mia i miei genitori litigarono molte volte con mio nonno. E ti credo, appena nacqui mio nonno disse che ero "figlio del demonio" (me l'hanno raccontata i miei sta cosa) è una cosa poco carina da dire nei confronti di un neonato. 

Ribadisco che pure io ho dei difetti. Anche se penso che il motivo per il quale mamma ce l'abbia con me sia perché dico sempre quello che penso. Mia madre ha una personalità molto forte, ma soffre le persone con la stessa forza. Io dico sempre quello che penso, e non lecco il culo a nessuno. Questa cosa a lei dà fastidio. i miei fratelli invece sono diversi, un po' più lecchini. Forse li preferisce per sto motivo, oppure per tutto l'insieme di cose. Io sono come sono, non riesco a leccare il sedere alle persone. 
Per finire: Mi sta anche bene che uno abbia delle preferenze, ma forse non cosi esagerate. Di episodi allucinanti e fuori da ogni logica da raccontare ne avrei molti.


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Si anche perché io vado avanti per la mia strada, come sempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari hai ragione tu, difficile da fuori giudicare.
Pero' ci sono pure figli che esasperano, anche se li adori.
E figli che  sembrano angeli per quanto ragionano e bene fin da piccoli.

Non sembrano nepure figli  della stessa madre.
E non si tratta di non dire quello che si pensa, ma dei modi, del rispondere, del linguaggio, delle compagnie sbagliate,  a volte, o di pretese assurde e non riuscire a far capire che tu, figlio, stai sbagliando, e non tutti gli sbagli sono da poco e non portano conseguenze. 

Che pero' non vuol dire non voler bene, anzi, piu' un figlio ti fa dannate piu' occupa i tuoi pensieri.  

Gli vuoi molto bene ma vorresti entrare nella sua  testa per capire perche' non ascolta e sbatte e risbatte la testa ma non ammette mai che e' colpa sua.

Su tuo nonno non mi esprimo, diamo la colpa all'ignoranza dai. 

Poi puoi essere bravo e sbagliano i tuoi.

Pero' prova ad esaminare il tuo modo di rispondere, prova.


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione tu, difficile da fuori giudicare.
> Pero' ci sono pure figli che esasperano, anche se li adori.
> E figli che  sembrano angeli per quanto ragionano e bene fin da piccoli.
> 
> ...


Mi stai dicendo di fare una cosa che ho fatto 1 miliardo di volte. E' cosi da sempre in casa mia, quindi io le ho provate tutte. Ho esaminato le mie risposte, ho capito i miei errori e via dicendo. La situazione non cambia. Ormai sono anni che praticamente evito anche di rispondere, le volte che rispondo è perché mi fa sbottare punzecchiandomi in continuazione. 
In casa mia ci sono preferenze e pure ben marcate. Ma la mia parentesi si puo' chiudere qui. Non mi va di passare per quello che si lamenta e basta e voi non conoscendo la mia situazione giustamente avete le mani legate sul giudizio.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo di fare una cosa che ho fatto 1 miliardo di volte. E' cosi da sempre in casa mia, quindi io le ho provate tutte. Ho esaminato le mie risposte, ho capito i miei errori e via dicendo. La situazione non cambia. Ormai sono anni che praticamente evito anche di rispondere, le volte che rispondo è perché mi fa sbottare punzecchiandomi in continuazione.
> In casa mia ci sono preferenze e pure ben marcate. Ma la mia parentesi si puo' chiudere qui. Non mi va di passare per quello che si lamenta e basta e voi non conoscendo la mia situazione giustamente avete le mani legate sul giudizio.


Alle volte le persone sono cattive a prescindere. quando oggi ho letto una cosa che hai scritto una mia intuizione ha preso forma. Come nel mio caso, per i tuoi sei diventato il capo espiatorio di qualcosa. L'origine di un malessere.Colui che ha rotto un equilibrio. Non dovrebbe succedere verso i propri figli, ma succede. Abbi pazienza finché riuscirai ad andartene di casa e poi lasciati tutto alle spalle

Ciao


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2015)

I genitori tendono ad essere più prottetivi e comprensivi con il figlio che considerano più sensibile, più debole, più fragile... Penso.


----------



## Sheva07 (7 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Alle volte le persone sono cattive a prescindere. *quando oggi ho letto una cosa che hai scritto una mia intuizione ha preso forma*. Come nel mio caso, per i tuoi sei diventato il capo espiatorio di qualcosa. L'origine di un malessere.Colui che ha rotto un equilibrio. Non dovrebbe succedere verso i propri figli, ma succede. Abbi pazienza finché riuscirai ad andartene di casa e poi lasciati tutto alle spalle
> 
> Ciao


A cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## oro.blu (7 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> *Io non so se mia madre ce l'abbia con me perché sono maschio. Io sono l'ultimo della famiglia, il più giovane e i miei volevano una femmina, i dottori gli avevano pure detto che ero femmina, ma sbagliandosi. In vari litigi passati mamma mi rinfacciò sta cosa,* ma non so se lo disse solo perché era nervosa o perché lo pensava veramente. Come non so se ce l'abbia con me, perché per causa mia i miei genitori litigarono molte volte con mio nonno. E ti credo, *appena nacqui mio nonno disse che ero "figlio del demonio"* (me l'hanno raccontata i miei sta cosa) è una cosa poco carina da dire nei confronti di un neonato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheva07 (9 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a questa cosa. Sei arrivato per ultimo. Magari non ti aspettavano e avrebbero preferito una femmina...i tuoi litigano con il nonno perché sei "figlio del demonio"...Non so quale equilibrio tu sia andato a cambiare ma qualcosa è successo ed evidentemente i tuoi genitori scaricano le loro frustrazioni su di te. Quindi non è colpa tua. Stai sereno. Continua come stai facendo. Un giorno cambieranno idea. e ti verranno a cercare.Sentire che un genitore non ti ama come dovrebbe fa male, ma c'è di peggio e ricorda che nella vita troverai sempre qualcuno che ti vuole bene. Ti mando un abbraccio
> :abbraccio:



Forse è come dici te, forse ho rovinato un equilibrio non lo so. Comunque si, io vado avanti per la mia strada e per fortuna accanto a me ho anche persone che sanno apprezzarmi per ciò che sono. A  me piace pensare che loro mi amino allo stesso modo degli altri, ma solo che abbiano delle preferenze ben marcate. Mio padre ancora ancora no, ma mia madre si, le marca molto queste preferenze. Poi sia chiaro, nessuno è perfetto e pure io ho dei difetti. Ma va bene cosi dai. Ero solo curioso di sapere come la pesavate, poi il caso ha voluto che proprio pochi giorni dopo che ho aperto questo topic, ho sentito mia madre parlare molto male di me alle mie spalle e mi sono sfogato un po'.... 

Grazie mille per il supporto


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Forse è come dici te, forse ho rovinato un equilibrio non lo so. Comunque si, io vado avanti per la mia strada e per fortuna accanto a me ho anche persone che sanno apprezzarmi per ciò che sono. A  me piace pensare che loro mi amino allo stesso modo degli altri, ma solo che abbiano delle preferenze ben marcate. Mio padre ancora ancora no, ma mia madre si, le marca molto queste preferenze. Poi sia chiaro, nessuno è perfetto e pure io ho dei difetti. Ma va bene cosi dai. Ero solo curioso di sapere come la pesavate, poi il caso ha voluto che proprio pochi giorni dopo che ho aperto questo topic, ho sentito mia madre parlare molto male di me alle mie spalle e mi sono sfogato un po'....
> 
> Grazie mille per il supporto




molto male a che pro?
su qualcosa che avevi combinato o così a vanvera ...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Forse è come dici te, forse ho rovinato un equilibrio non lo so. Comunque si, io vado avanti per la mia strada e per fortuna accanto a me ho anche persone che sanno apprezzarmi per ciò che sono. A  me piace pensare che loro mi amino allo stesso modo degli altri, ma solo che abbiano delle preferenze ben marcate. Mio padre ancora ancora no, ma mia madre si, le marca molto queste preferenze. Poi sia chiaro, nessuno è perfetto e pure io ho dei difetti. Ma va bene cosi dai. Ero solo curioso di sapere come la pesavate, poi il caso ha voluto che proprio pochi giorni dopo che ho aperto questo topic, ho sentito mia madre parlare molto male di me alle mie spalle e mi sono sfogato un po'....
> 
> Grazie mille per il supporto




Spero che tu abbia capito che non sto dicendo che è colpa tua... Sono loro che sbagliano. Forse nemmeno se ne rendono conto. L'irruenza di un ragazzo non può giustificare delle preferenze così marcate come descrivi. Alle volte bisogno solo farsene una ragione e godere delle persone che ti vogliono bene.


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> molto male a che pro?
> su qualcosa che avevi combinato o così a vanvera ...



Praticamente cosi a vanvera. Mia madre parlando con mio padre diceva che non mi sopportava più. Poi aggiungeva anche un bel po' di bugie, credo per mettermi in cattiva luce, cosi che lei abbia l'appoggio di mio padre. Si lamentava del fatto che erano anche giorni in cui ero di cattivo umore e che parlavo poco per questo. E' vero, in quei giorni ero di cattivo umore, colpa del lavoro e anche di fatti miei privati. Quando sono in quello stato tendo a parlare poco, lo faccio perché non mi va di parlare, ma anche perché quando sono nervoso so che potrei rispondere male, quindi sto sulle mie per non creare danni. In casa mia non si puo' fare questa cosa. Avere i propri spazi non esiste, come non esiste avere il proprio carattere. 
Comunque quel giorno che l'ho sentita parlare male di me, l'ho pure registrata. So che è una brutta cosa, non ne vado fiero. Ma l'ho sentita parlare male cosi tante volte che ne ho perso il conto e tutte le volte che le dicevo questa cosa lei negava e mi prendeva pure per il sedere. Cosi almeno non si puo' scappare. C'è tutta la conversazione tra lei e mio padre. Tutta per modo di dire, dopo 10 minuti mi ero stufato. Ne dicono molte di cose poco piacevoli.



oro.blu ha detto:


> Spero che tu abbia capito che non sto dicendo che è colpa tua... Sono loro che sbagliano. Forse nemmeno se ne rendono conto. L'irruenza di un ragazzo non può giustificare delle preferenze così marcate come descrivi. Alle volte bisogno solo farsene una ragione e godere delle persone che ti vogliono bene. ��



Si si l'ho capito che non è colpa mia. Io però tendo a dire che non sono un santo. Loro sbagliano, ma qualcosa sicuramente in passato ho sbagliato pure io. Semplicemente certe cose mi sembrano allucinanti. 

Cioè ora vi faccio un esempio assurdo che mi capitò anni fa, giusto per farvi capire: Tornai a casa a mezzogiorno per pranzare, c'era la tavola apparecchiata, ma non era ancora pronto. Vidi la carta del prosciutto cotto, ne presi una fetta per mangiarlo, ma avvicinandolo alla bocca notai dall'odore che non era buono, era andato a male. Nulla di assurdo, capita. Dissi a mia madre che lo buttavo perché andato a male, lei rispose (me lo ricordo benissimo perchè fu una scena clamorosa) "Ma che diavolo dici? Te lo devi mangiare, è buono!" io lo riposi sul tavolo e feci finta di nulla. 5 minuti dopo scese mio fratello, non fece in tempo a prendere il prosciutto che mia madre di scatto gli disse "Ma che fai? Sei matto? Quel prosciutto è andato a male, buttalo via" boh. Non è che me le invento ste cose. Stiamo parlando di mia madre, donna che io amo con tutto il cuore, nonostante queste cose. Solamente che certi atteggiamenti non riesco a capirli, tutto qua.
La mia vita va avanti come sempre, io penso a star bene e basta, a prescindere da quello che mi capita.


----------



## georgemary (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> La faccio breve: Ho dei fratelli, e noto che da sempre c'è differenza di trattamento tra di noi. E' una cosa che mi confermano pure loro e non solo. Io sono il più piccolo e ahimè sono la pecora nera. Non amo lamentarmi, quindi me ne sto sempre zitto, ma questa è la situazione. Non nego che delle volte la cosa mi faccia incazzare di brutto, soprattutto quando sento mia madre parlare malissimo alle mie spalle con mio padre, inventandosi anche molte stronzate, causando reazioni a catena poco piacevoli per me. Però 9 volte su 10 me ne frego di questa cosa, ormai ci ho fatto il callo.
> 
> "I Figli sono tutti uguali" Secondo me è una bella cavolata. Chi ha avuto ed ha, fratelli o sorelle in teoria dovrebbe sapere di cosa parlo.
> 
> Voi che dite? Molti utenti sono pure genitori, quindi potranno esprimere un parere ancora più profondo. Io ho parlato di questa cosa con degli amici sui 35/37 anni, persone già sposate e con figli. Mi hanno confermato pure loro che i figli non sono tutti uguali e che c'è sempre il preferito. La differenza sta nell'ammetterlo o nel fare gli ipocriti, come nel caso dei miei genitori.


da figlia ti rispondo che noto anche io una differenza di trattamento, ma non credo sia dovuto al voler bene di meno o più, ma al porsi in modo diverso a seconda del carattere del figlio.
Da mamma ancora sono piccoli, non so crescendo come mi comporterò, spero di non fare preferenze.


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Mia madre parlando con mio padre diceva che non mi sopportava più


Non si può sentire sta cosa. Va contro le leggi stesse della maternità.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non si può sentire sta cosa. Va contro le leggi stesse della maternità.



alle volte bisogna aver fortuna anche lì


----------



## Sheva07 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non si può sentire sta cosa. Va contro le leggi stesse della maternità.


Ma sta cosa a me non dà molto fastidio. Forse perché l'ho sentita mille volte e sono abituato. Quindi non è questa la cosa che mi ha creato problemi.

Chiarisco un altra cosa: Io non vado d'accordo con mai madre, ma l'amo da morire. Farei qualsiasi cosa per lei. E' difficile da spiegare a parole. 
Poi litighiamo spessissimo, ma non sempre. Io credo che lei mi ami, come io amo lei, ma solamente che abbia preferenze ben marcate. Quando purtroppo in passato mi capitarono alcuni incidenti (anche gravi) dimostrava tutto l'affetto che provava per me e in quei momenti non c'era alcuna preferenza tra i figli. Per fortuna aggiungo io


----------



## oro.blu (13 Dicembre 2015)

*domanda*

Scusa se te lo domando, ma cosa ci fai in un forum di Traditori/Traditi.
Ciao


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



ologramma ha detto:


> Hai ragione a dire che i figli non sono tutti eguali ma sai perchè ?
> Perchè se ciò fosse vero sarebbero tutti fatti con lo stampino invece no sono diversi l'uno dagli altri, chi è più intelligente , chi più rompe . chi si adagia , chi lavora e sgobba, chi è fortunato nell'amore e nel lavoro, chi invece prende una strada sbagliata ma per noi sono sempre figli quindi si amano per quello che sono con tutti i pregi e difetti.
> Può sembrare che ne amiamo più uno del'altro forse vale dire si è più in sintonia ma l'affetto è egualmente corrisposto a tutti.
> Il mio primo è paraculo e intelligente, l'altro è più pratico e affettuoso ma li amo entrambi per quello che mi danno





oro.blu ha detto:


> Io sono mamma. Ho sempre cercato di non fare favoritismi. Alle volte non è semplice semplicemente a causa delle situazioni e dei caratteri diversi... Ma amo profondamente entrambi i miei figli, e se alle volte a loro è sembrato che facessi intenzionalmente dei favoritismi su uno piuttosto che sull'altro me ne dispiaccio profondamente. Io non ho avuto amore da parte di chi avrebbe dovuto è questo mi ha reso una persona fragile ed insicura. Spero di aver trasmesso ai miei figli qualcosa di meglio al di là dell'apparenza.





kassia ha detto:


> Non sono tutti uguali, perchè ciascuno di loro ha la propria indole e carattere.
> Ammetto sono stata troppo accondiscendente con uno.
> A mia discolpa dico che dei quattro era quello più in difficoltà.
> La tendenza del preferito a volte dipende dai fratelli stessi.
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo domando, ma cosa ci fai in un forum di Traditori/Traditi.
> Ciao


Forse si sente tradito dalla mamma.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Forse si sente tradito dalla mamma.


può essere


----------



## georgemary (15 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> può essere


no...ha scritto qualche giorno fa.
Ha avuto una storia con una ragazza fidanzata


----------



## oro.blu (15 Dicembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no...ha scritto qualche giorno fa.
> Ha avuto una storia con una ragazza fidanzata


sorry sono stata poco attenta


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Ma sta cosa a me non dà molto fastidio. Forse perché l'ho sentita mille volte e sono abituato. Quindi non è questa la cosa che mi ha creato problemi.
> 
> Chiarisco un altra cosa: Io non vado d'accordo con mai madre, ma l'amo da morire. Farei qualsiasi cosa per lei. E' difficile da spiegare a parole.
> Poi litighiamo spessissimo, ma non sempre. Io credo che lei mi ami, come io amo lei, ma solamente che abbia preferenze ben marcate. Quando purtroppo in passato mi capitarono alcuni incidenti (anche gravi) dimostrava tutto l'affetto che provava per me e in quei momenti non c'era alcuna preferenza tra i figli. Per fortuna aggiungo io


lo scrivi tu stesso che non vai d'accordo con lei 
ma l'ami da morire ...
quindi dovresti riuscire a capire come non minimo 
dei suoi comportamenti...
io son convinta che se non ci si sopporta 
è perché si ha la stessa testa...
solitamente di cazzo...


----------



## Sheva07 (16 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo scrivi tu stesso che non vai d'accordo con lei
> ma l'ami da morire ...
> quindi dovresti riuscire a capire come non minimo
> dei suoi comportamenti...
> ...


Non sono più così convinto d'amarla da morire come avevo scritto qualche giorno fa. Qui ti sbagli di grosso. Io e lei abbiamo due teste TOTALMENTE differenti. Siamo come il sole e la luna, il mare e il deserto, la terra e il cielo. Forse è proprio questo il motivo per il quale non andiamo d'accordo. Ormai ha poca importanza. Ieri sera mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa, quindi la questione è finita qua. Io non vedrò più lei è lei non vedrà più me.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non sono più così convinto d'amarla da morire come avevo scritto qualche giorno fa. Qui ti sbagli di grosso. Io e lei abbiamo due teste TOTALMENTE differenti. Siamo come il sole e la luna, il mare e il deserto, la terra e il cielo. Forse è proprio questo il motivo per il quale non andiamo d'accordo. Ormai ha poca importanza. Ieri sera mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa, quindi la questione è finita qua. Io non vedrò più lei è lei non vedrà più me.



sono dispiaciuta


----------



## Sheva07 (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sono dispiaciuta


È la vita! Si va avanti sempre a testa alta.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non sono più così convinto d'amarla da morire come avevo scritto qualche giorno fa. Qui ti sbagli di grosso. Io e lei abbiamo due teste TOTALMENTE differenti. Siamo come il sole e la luna, il mare e il deserto, la terra e il cielo. Forse è proprio questo il motivo per il quale non andiamo d'accordo. Ormai ha poca importanza. Ieri sera mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa, quindi la questione è finita qua. Io non vedrò più lei è lei non vedrà più me.


vabbe oggi ti sta sul culo come non mai...
però Scheva minimo 30 anni ce li hai 
è comunque (secondo me) il caso
di cominciare la tua vita indipendentemente 
dai tuoi ...
cercare la tua strada sentimentale staccata
da quello che può dire o fare tua madre...
cncwntrati sulle tue ambizioni ...sui tuoi progetti...

ps:non ne sarei così convinto della diversità 
tra vent'anni ne riparliamo ...


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> vabbe oggi ti sta sul culo come non mai...
> però Scheva minimo 30 anni ce li hai
> è comunque (secondo me) il caso
> di cominciare la tua vita indipendentemente
> ...


NE HA 24....
...SARA' PERCHE' HO SOFFERTO CON I MIEI GENITORI. NON METTEREI MAI ALLA PORTA UN FIGLIO, SOLO NEL CASO SIA UN DELINQUENTE, MA NON MI SEMBRA QUESTO IL CASO...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> NE HA 24....
> ...SARA' PERCHE' HO SOFFERTO CON I MIEI GENITORI. NON METTEREI MAI ALLA PORTA UN FIGLIO, SOLO NEL CASO SIA UN DELINQUENTE, MA NON MI SEMBRA QUESTO IL CASO...


perchè urli?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2015)

Scheva pensaci comunque a distaccarti da casa...
comincia una tua vita 
e vedrai che le cose andranno meglio 
sempre se le finanze lo permettono ...

non credo che comunque questo 
cacciamento da casa sua una cosa permanente ...
ci sta che nelle litigate escano parole che poi non 
vogliono  avere un risvolto Fattibile....


----------



## Sheva07 (16 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> vabbe oggi ti sta sul culo come non mai...
> però Scheva minimo 30 anni ce li hai
> è comunque (secondo me) il caso
> di cominciare la tua vita indipendentemente
> ...


Come ti ha già detto oro.blu di anni ne ho 24, ma non cambia molto. Io non ho mai nemmeno calcolato mia madre per le mie scelte puramente personali, che siano sentimentali o meno. Non andando molto d'accordo con lei e avendo idee diametralmente opposte rispetto alle sue, ho sempre preferito usare la mia testa e basta. Su queste cose lei non ha mai influito molto nella mia vita. Senza contare che non gli è nemmeno mai fregato molto di queste cose. Ho 24 anni, so di non essere chissà quanto giovane per andarmene via di casa, anzi è una cosa che avrei voluto fare da tanto tempo, la cosa che me l'ha sempre impedito è il mio stipendio. Non prendo chissà quanto ed è questo il problema principale. Ora mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa e per forza di cose devo riuscire a farcela in un modo o nell'altro. Ma tra affitto (spero di trovare un appartamentino a poco) auto, cibo etc etc. Non so se riuscirò ad avere una vita decente. Va be, ora va così. Mi adatterò e troverò una soluzione, semplicemente non sono andato via di casa prima perché aspettavo una mia migliore situazione economica per farlo.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Come ti ha già detto oro.blu di anni ne ho 24, ma non cambia molto. Io non ho mai nemmeno calcolato mia madre per le mie scelte puramente personali, che siano sentimentali o meno. Non andando molto d'accordo con lei e avendo idee diametralmente opposte rispetto alle sue, ho sempre preferito usare la mia testa e basta. Su queste cose lei non ha mai influito molto nella mia vita. Senza contare che non gli è nemmeno mai fregato molto di queste cose. Ho 24 anni, so di non essere chissà quanto giovane per andarmene via di casa, anzi è una cosa che avrei voluto fare da tanto tempo, la cosa che me l'ha sempre impedito è il mio stipendio. Non prendo chissà quanto ed è questo il problema principale. Ora mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa e per forza di cose devo riuscire a farcela in un modo o nell'altro. Ma tra affitto (spero di trovare un appartamentino a poco) auto, cibo etc etc. Non so se riuscirò ad avere una vita decente. Va be, ora va così. Mi adatterò e troverò una soluzione, semplicemente non sono andato via di casa prima perché aspettavo una mia migliore situazione economica per farlo.


Io tanti anni fa quando 
me ne sono andata via di casa ho avuto la fortuna 
di avere una persona che mi ha dato un appartamento 
in prestito ...
spero tu abbia la stessa fortuna ...
magari tuo padre può darti una mano...


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perchè urli?


no scusa ero in ufficio e il gestionale accetta solo lettera maiuscole...mi sono accorta poi che ho scritto anche qui in maiuscolo


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non sono più così convinto d'amarla da morire come avevo scritto qualche giorno fa. Qui ti sbagli di grosso. Io e lei abbiamo due teste TOTALMENTE differenti. Siamo come il sole e la luna, il mare e il deserto, la terra e il cielo. Forse è proprio questo il motivo per il quale non andiamo d'accordo. Ormai ha poca importanza. Ieri sera mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa, quindi la questione è finita qua. Io non vedrò più lei è lei non vedrà più me.



Avete litigato? Mah  

Mi dispiace.  Spero tu riesca a trovare una casetta a buon prezzo.


----------



## Sheva07 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Per ora mi sta ospitando un amico. Mo vediamo se la situazione si risolve insieme a Papà e ai miei fratelli che si stanno sbattendo per me.


----------



## Sheva07 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Piccolo aggiornamento: La situazione non si è risolta nemmeno con Papà, anzi tutt'altro. Però ho avuto una botta di culo. Ho scoperto che una mia amica/conoscente da metà Gennaio andrà a vivere da sola, le ho chiesto se potevo "aggregarmi" per dividere le spese ed ha accettato. Non male dai, è un inizio. Posso anche contare sull'aiuto economico dei miei fratelli, anche se spero di non averne bisogno. 
Fino a metà Gennaio mi ospiterà l'amico che mi sta ospitando adesso. Non male! Grazie anche a sua madre che mi conosce da sempre e che mi sta trattando come se fossi suo figlio.

Si inizia a intravedere una piccola luce


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Piccolo aggiornamento: La situazione non si è risolta nemmeno con Papà, anzi tutt'altro. Però ho avuto una botta di culo. Ho scoperto che una mia amica/conoscente da metà Gennaio andrà a vivere da sola, le ho chiesto se potevo "aggregarmi" per dividere le spese ed ha accettato. Non male dai, è un inizio. Posso anche contare sull'aiuto economico dei miei fratelli, anche se spero di non averne bisogno.
> Fino a metà Gennaio mi ospiterà l'amico che mi sta ospitando adesso. Non male! Grazie anche a sua madre che mi conosce da sempre e che mi sta trattando come se fossi suo figlio.
> 
> Si inizia a intravedere una piccola luce


Sono davvero contenta per te.  Mi piacerebbe pero' conoscere i tuoi genitori, curiosa 

Comunque ti credo, un amica di mia figlia e' stata buttata fuori di casa quando ha deciso di lasciare  il fidanzato ovviamente ricchissimo.

Ha telefonato a sua madre dopo tre anni per informala che diventera' nonna ed ha ricevuto solo insulti.

Inaudito ma vero.

Il padre si astiene, temo non possa difendere la figlia o si ritroverebbe per strada.


----------



## Sheva07 (22 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono davvero contenta per te.  Mi piacerebbe pero' conoscere i tuoi genitori, curiosa
> 
> Comunque ti credo, un amica di mia figlia e' stata buttata fuori di casa quando ha deciso di lasciare  il fidanzato ovviamente ricchissimo.
> 
> ...


Grazie! Sei coraggiosa a voler conoscere i miei genitori :rotfl:

Non mi vien difficile credere a ciò che scrivi. Purtroppo i genitori sono anch'esse persone, quindi sbagliano ed hanno difetti come tutti quanti, chi più chi meno. 
Io non sono nemmeno l'unico ad avere una brutta situazione famigliare. Pensa che pure alcuni dei miei più cari amici non stanno messi bene in questo frangente. Infatti non a caso stiamo organizzando una cena di Natale il 24 e il 25 staremo tutto il giorno insieme. Quindi niente Natale in casa per noi 

Ma meglio cosi eh. Sto meglio con i miei amici io eheh


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Grazie! Sei coraggiosa a voler conoscere i miei genitori :rotfl:
> 
> Non mi vien difficile credere a ciò che scrivi. Purtroppo i genitori sono anch'esse persone, quindi sbagliano ed hanno difetti come tutti quanti, chi più chi meno.
> Io non sono nemmeno l'unico ad avere una brutta situazione famigliare. Pensa che pure alcuni dei miei più cari amici non stanno messi bene in questo frangente. Infatti non a caso stiamo organizzando una cena di Natale il 24 e il 25 staremo tutto il giorno insieme. Quindi niente Natale in casa per noi
> ...



Auguri  per  il  tuo  Natale   con  gli amici.  Pero'  mi fa lo stesso uno strano effetto pensare a genitori che buttano i figli fuori di casa, salvo casi strani e spesso non lo fanno neppure davanti a casi drammatici.  Putroppo e' la situazione di una coppia che conosco bene. Figlio unico ormai 40 enne.  

Evidentemente tua madre avrebbe bisogno o avrebbe avuto bisogno decenni fa di un aiuto psicologico.

Non conoscendo ne te ne i tuoi genitori  e' difficile capire la situazione e le  motivazioni.  

Intendiamoci, gente strana strana c'è né  tanta, quindi ti credo. 

CHE CUCINATE di buono per Natale,  oggi in casa mia argomento del giorno, come non mangiasimo mai. :rotfl:


----------



## Sheva07 (22 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Auguri  per  il  tuo  Natale   con  gli amici.  Pero'  mi fa lo stesso uno strano effetto pensare a genitori che buttano i figli fuori di casa, salvo casi strani e spesso non lo fanno neppure davanti a casi drammatici.  Putroppo e' la situazione di una coppia che conosco bene. Figlio unico ormai 40 enne.
> 
> Evidentemente tua madre avrebbe bisogno o avrebbe avuto bisogno decenni fa di un aiuto psicologico.
> 
> ...


Grazie! So già che sarà il Natale più bello della mia vita. Sarò sincero, a me non fa nemmeno strano. Cioè in cuor mio sapevo che se non fossi riuscito ad andarmene da solo, lei mi avrebbe cacciato di casa. Io mi sono abituato ad una situazione che per me risulta praticamente normale, ma che in realtà non lo è. Cioè, la mia situazione è questa da sempre. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire. 
Lo penso pure io sai? Secondo me pure ora ha bisogno di uno psicologo. Ricordo che quando avevo 16 anni glielo dissi, non con cattiveria, anzi con aria preoccupata. Scoppiò la terza guerra mondiale. Da quel giorno non glielo dissi più. 
Per Natale andiamo in montagna a casa di un amico e ci facciamo carne alla griglia. Staremo anche a dormire su là, quindi si prospettano belle serate. Voi che cucinerete? 

Per concludere: Oggi mio fratello mi ha convinto a tornare a casa (dopo cena) per cercare (di nuovo) di risolvere la cosa. Risultato? Mi ritrovo con un occhio nero... Meglio ridere dai :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Grazie! So già che sarà il Natale più bello della mia vita


Pensa che invece io che ho una famiglia stupenda farò tutte le feste da solo perché ormai vivo a 500 km da casa. Non per le feste in se che non mi frega nulla. Ma è il mio primo natale non passato in famiglia.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Grazie! So già che sarà il Natale più bello della mia vita. Sarò sincero, a me non fa nemmeno strano. Cioè in cuor mio sapevo che se non fossi riuscito ad andarmene da solo, lei mi avrebbe cacciato di casa. Io mi sono abituato ad una situazione che per me risulta praticamente normale, ma che in realtà non lo è. Cioè, la mia situazione è questa da sempre. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire.
> Lo penso pure io sai? Secondo me pure ora ha bisogno di uno psicologo. Ricordo che quando avevo 16 anni glielo dissi, non con cattiveria, anzi con aria preoccupata. Scoppiò la terza guerra mondiale. Da quel giorno non glielo dissi più.
> Per Natale andiamo in montagna a casa di un amico e ci facciamo carne alla griglia. Staremo anche a dormire su là, quindi si prospettano belle serate. Voi che cucinerete?
> 
> Per concludere: Oggi mio fratello mi ha convinto a tornare a casa (dopo cena) per cercare (di nuovo) di risolvere la cosa. Risultato? Mi ritrovo con un occhio nero... Meglio ridere dai :rotfl:



Occhio nero perche'?  Spero  in senso metaforico.

Noi  alla vigilia antipasti vari, linguine  all'astice, ravioli in brodo  bollito e faraona.  Gelato e panettone.

A Natale  dobbiamo ancora decidere. Lo passeremo da mia suocera.


----------



## Sheva07 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pensa che invece io che ho una famiglia stupenda farò tutte le feste da solo perché ormai vivo a 500 km da casa. Non per le feste in se che non mi frega nulla. Ma è il mio primo natale non passato in famiglia.


Ehehe come è diversa la vita di ogni singola persona. Non riesci ad andare dalla tua famiglia per le feste? Comunque mi spiace molto. 
In ogni caso anche a me non è mai fregato nulla delle feste. Ci siamo organizzati la nostra festicciola tra amici per evitare di stare soli questo giorno, ma ancor di più per evitare che certi amici restino da soli con le proprie famiglie durante questa festa. 




disincantata ha detto:


> Occhio nero perche'?  Spero  in senso metaforico.
> 
> Noi  alla vigilia antipasti vari, linguine  all'astice, ravioli in brodo  bollito e faraona.  Gelato e panettone.
> 
> A Natale  dobbiamo ancora decidere. Lo passeremo da mia suocera.


No, non in senso metaforico. Sono volate parole grosse quanto l'universo e aihmè mi son preso un bel destro. Ovviamente me ne sono andato dopo il cazzotto. Pensa che è la prima volta che mi fanno l'occhio nero :rotfl:
Ridiamo dai che è meglio 

Wow! Niente male! Al prossimo Natale vengo a cenare da te


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Ehehe come è diversa la vita di ogni singola persona. Non riesci ad andare dalla tua famiglia per le feste? Comunque mi spiace molto.
> In ogni caso anche a me non è mai fregato nulla delle feste. Ci siamo organizzati la nostra festicciola tra amici per evitare di stare soli questo giorno, ma ancor di più per evitare che certi amici restino da soli con le proprie famiglie durante questa festa.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ricordamelo  il prossimo anno o passa da qui il 24 sera se sei nei dintorni, ci sono due ragazze giovani come te.


----------



## Sheva07 (22 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ok ricordamelo  il prossimo anno o passa da qui il 24 sera se sei nei dintorni, ci sono due ragazze giovani come te.


E' un offerta irrinunciabile


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> E' un offerta irrinunciabile



:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Ehehe come è diversa la vita di ogni singola persona. Non riesci ad andare dalla tua famiglia per le feste? Comunque mi spiace molto.


Non son potuto scendere a causa del lavoro. La sfiga è che nemmeno i miei coinquilini ci saranno. Avrò casa tutta per me


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2015)

*Sheva*

:abbraccio:


----------

